# Virtualizor 2.4.6 Released !



## sz1hosting (Jul 8, 2014)

*The Virtualizor Team has released Virtualizor 2.4.6*

*This version has some feature releases and bug fixes.*

*1) [Feature] iSCSI Drive support added for XenServer Virtualizor.*

*2) [Feature] Tun/Tap option added in Enduser Panel for OpenVZ. Now Endusers can enable/disable the TUN/TAP.*

*3) [Feature] PPP option added in Enduser Panel for OpenVZ.*

*4) [Feature] VNC added for XenServer Virtualizor in Enduser Panel.*

*5) [Feature] The Admin can set the “Process Priority” and I/O Priority for the process creating the VPS.*

*6) [Feature] “CPU Affinity” added for XEN and KVM. Now the Admin can pin the Virtual Cores of a VPS to a Physical Core.*

*7) [Feature] Added option in “Backup Settings” to add the Newly created VPS in active backups list.*

*8) [bug Fix] Endusers were able to enable the VNC even if its not allowed by the Admin. This is fixed by removing the “Enable VNC” option in Enduser Panel. The Admin can allow the users to control the VNC as well.*

*9) [bug Fix] Bandwidth was not reported correctly in Xen 4. This is fixed now.*

*10) [bug Fix] While creating a XEN-PV template, it was saved as a EXT4 format by default. This is fixed now.*

*12) [bug Fix] Allowed Default Firewall rules for SMTP emails.*

*13) [improvements] API has been improved.*

*14) [improvements] Admin Panel Minor Theme improvement have been made.*

*15) [improvements] We have added more OS Templates Mirrors so that downloads work better.*

Click here to read more


----------

